# Sr Java Developer Looking for a Job Offer



## wolfheart_2001 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello guys,


I know this might not be the best place;However, I thought i might get help form any expat developer like me.

Actually, My EOI is in the pool for more than a year with 120 points and it doesn't seem to have a better chance to be selected in the near future. And so, I wonder if any java developer there in NZ can help me to hunt a job offer by arranging an interview. I have 6 years and 4 months of java/j2ee experience in banking domains. I have searched within many web sites for job positions, however, they all require a valid working visa or PR. I have also got my IQA level 7 bachelor of engineering technologies and i got IELTS with band score 7.0. I guess it wouldn't take to much time if i someone helped me to get a job offer or at least a serious interview arrangement.

I can attend the interview with a visitor visa if I'm sure there will be a serious interview since is very costly as you know and I can't afford any risks of fake offers.


I hope someone good enough who can help me about that and I will definitely carry this favor forever.

Thank you all,

Cheers


----------

